# What a poser!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

*Charlie posing for the camera (and eating it!) ... as usual *























































*Charlie*


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG WHAT a CUTE!! Thanks for posting =) He looks so smug hehe...


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Daharkaz Angel said:


> OMG WHAT a CUTE!! Thanks for posting =) He looks so smug hehe...


Hehe, smug


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Charlie's super cute.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Charlie just loves taking pics! hahaha. Mine get nervous with cameras! Charlie is such a little model...


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

mpayjr said:


> Charlie just loves taking pics! hahaha. Mine get nervous with cameras! Charlie is such a little model...


Hehe, maybe I could enter him in a model contest for cockatiel (hehe). He is only not scared of the camera as he was hand reared and he is used to it


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

You finally convinced me to actually put some pics. You should see them, they are not as experienced models as Charlie, but they still look beautiful. hahaha

It's here:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=15537


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwww...what a cutie !


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Charlie is such a little angel.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Cassie said:


> Charlie is such a little angel.


Thank you


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I hate to say it but I envy you I'd love a bird like charlie *cough* oh wait. I have 2 giggles.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Jynxstorm said:


> I hate to say it but I envy you I'd love a bird like charlie *cough* oh wait. I have 2 giggles.


 thanks


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> thanks


Your welcome and *winks* least your the only one who know's my big secret that I'll hopefully be revealing later tonight to everyone


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

What great pictures of Charlie, beautiful close ups !


----------

